# Your girl cheats on you...



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Substitute whatever story you want in there... basic premise is that your girl cheated on you with your buddy.... The story I put in there is totally.... uhh... fictional... and... uhh... didn't happen to me this weekend









And the second option should also basically be "Give her a second chance"

Another possible choice is to have sex with her in an uncomfortable place (What, like the back of a volkswagon?) and then just yell GOTCHYA B****!!!! And then never talk to her again, but I figure its more fun to never talk to her again and don't give her any reason to be mad at you, so the guilt is all on her. I figure she'd suffer the most with that.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Give her one last Boo-kaa-kee and tap her on the forehead and let he go .........








There are too many fish in the sea


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah and I totally forgot about the buddy part... I'm gonna have to live with this guy for at LEAST another year in my fraternity.... I can't kick his ass without major consequences (not worth it over a girl) so I guess I could just f***ing hate him and ignore him.... But he was the one who first came to me to straight up tell me and apologize and put himself at my mercy... So I have to at least give him some credit for that.. ARG!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

From personal experience I have found that once a cheater, always a cheater... and the cow I forgave for cheating once made me look like an idiot when she did it again. I would not recommend forgiving her, I would move on and let it be.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think you forgot to mention kick the living sh*t out of your friend and spread nasty rumors about your whore of a gf


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Oh yeah and I totally forgot about the buddy part... I'm gonna have to live with this guy for at LEAST another year in my fraternity.... I can't kick his ass without major consequences (not worth it over a girl) so I guess I could just f***ing hate him and ignore him.... But he was the one who first came to me to straight up tell me and apologize and put himself at my mercy... So I have to at least give him some credit for that.. ARG!


 #1 rule bros before hoes... yes he is a dick for banging your girl, but she was the one to blame, she was lookin for c*ck and he just happen to be the one to give it to her not entirely his fault


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piranha Guy said:


> I think you forgot to mention kick the living sh*t out of your friend and spread nasty rumors about your whore of a gf


 he is not the one to blame is is just being a guy ........its the girl who was being a whore and thats who they should be mad at


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats true about the bros before hoes for sure... But he still fucked around with MY GIRL. I can't trust him ever again. I don't know how I can take any girl of mine back with me to the house in the future and not be worried.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hang the bitch by her cl*t!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Thats true about the bros before hoes for sure... But he still fucked around with MY GIRL. I can't trust him ever again. I don't know how I can take any girl in the future back to my fraternity house.


exactly , dont trust him .let him go to , you dont need friends like that ......
Never take your girls around your friends ............
they will always hate and want what you got .....

Personnaly I would go F as many of her friends as I could just to get a little back for me ....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Personally, depending on how long you have dated the girl, and how much you love her, I would consider talking about it, determining the reasons leading up for this, what you could do about the loss of trust, and consider giving her another chance. If this girl isnt that important to you, I would just let her go.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Shoot em both amigo.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > p*ssy divides men from being homies and sticking to the guys Team if you know what i mean .
> ...


that means that p*ssy will deter the mind for your homie to not have the best interest in mind for you when it comes time for him to get on your girl...

Most dudes I know play on the girls team , meaning that they are BITCHES and think like a bitch and not like a guy would ........BitchNiggas are not to be trusted









Like you never tell on your friend if he cheats on his girl ....if you did you would be playing for the GIRLS TEAM
That Is a rule among men ....

Larry,
Have you seen my chick :rock: , ask her if Im ........


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn, I hate reading threads like these. Sorry about what happend to you man. At least you're handling this situation in a clam and resonable manner. I honestly would have probably beat the living sh*t out of the guy and regret it later. As for the girl, I would hit it one more time and piss on her after I'm done on her bed of course :laugh: (probably get it on camera too







)

In the end, it is up to you to do what you feel is right. Don't let anybody persuade you one way or the other. In your heart and mind, you know what's best for yourself.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Hang the bitch by her cl*t!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> Personally, depending on how long you have dated the girl, and how much you love her, I would consider talking about it, determining the reasons leading up for this, what you could do about the loss of trust, and consider giving her another chance. If this girl isnt that important to you, I would just let her go.


Xenons right.... If you do really love and care about her, stay with her.
Relationships can be made stronger from things like this...
Believe me... unfortunately I know.


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

What constitues cheating in your eyes? A kiss or penetration? This will aid in my vote.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

delirium said:


> Relationships can be made stronger from things like this...
> Believe me... unfortunately I know.


 I don't know about that one. I personally think it's going to happen again. I mean, how can you be with someone that did that sh*t to you. Now it's engraved into your head that she F-ed someone else while being with you







that's not right at all.

Leave the bioch and find someone that respects you :nod:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

delirium said:


> Xenons right.... If you do really love and care about her, stay with her.
> Relationships can be made stronger from things like this...
> Believe me... unfortunately I know.


 if i found out some *** had his c*ck in my girl and it was somebody i knew, you best believe i'm kicking his ass, vandilizing his car and probably kick his ass again.

after i'm done with that prick there's one final agenda, one final bang for my soon to be ex.... after i'm through with it i'd dick slap her a couple of times and leave her like the hoe she is.

if she didn't care about me i could careless about her. f*ck them both.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fishofury said:


> As for the girl, I would hit it one more time and piss on her after I'm done on her bed of course :laugh: (probably get it on camera too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you should definately hit it one more time, that is rule #2

so in review:

rule #1 bro's before hoes...

rule #2 alway, i mean always hit it one last time (wrap your tool guy face she hooked up with could of had something) extra points for the donkey punch. Disrespect her she doesnt deserve your respect anymore..

rule #3 dont take the worthless bitch back she messed up and has to live with her stupidity, but you can definately hit it and disrespect her again...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fishofury said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > Relationships can be made stronger from things like this...
> ...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Dizzo said:


> What constitues cheating in your eyes? A kiss or penetration? This will aid in my vote.


 It was DEFINATELY more than kissing.... I don't think any more detail is needed...

Oh, and she did it with him twice, NOT once, TWICE that night, once in our library, and once under the bar...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if she cheated id never beable to trust her again it would aways bother me so id

have to drop her and if it was with my friend id definetly drop her and depending

on how long i was with her and my feeling id might give him a good punch then go

get a few beers afterwards

if she think shell get away with it whats to stop her from doing it again


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Dizzo said:
> 
> 
> > What constitues cheating in your eyes? A kiss or penetration? This will aid in my vote.
> ...


 thats grounds for an as beatin


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Oh, and she did it with him twice, NOT once, TWICE that night, once in our library, and once under the bar...


 WTF????

Oh that def. deserves a beat down ...........

Twice????

What a dick


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> I mean, how can you be with someone that did that sh*t to you. Now it's engraved into your head that she F-ed someone else while being with you


It's hard... but if you love them, you have to let it go.
especially if it was only sex.
Alot of people let their relationships go to hell, and then wonder why he/she cheated on them.
*not saying this was the case in this thread*


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

If this eases anything at least you can think about it like this ..........

When he was kissing her ...he was tasting yo D--k.....
if he ate her out 'he was tasting yo D--k.............
Hopefully you came in her mouth a lot







and used it as a recepticle

That right there is priceless .........


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

It is one thing if you have only been together a little wile and are not realy exclusive but if my GF of over 6 years screwed around on me, she is gone fast as I can pump her sh*t out the door.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> If this eases anything at least you can think about it like this ..........
> 
> When he was kissing her ...he was tasting yo D--k.....
> if he ate her out 'he was tasting yo D--k.............
> ...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> It was DEFINATELY more than kissing.... I don't think any more detail is needed...
> 
> Oh, and she did it with him twice, NOT once, TWICE that night, once in our library, and once under the bar...


 Damn, now I really feel for you bro. Hopefully she gave you a B-J right before you guys went to the bar.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

kill them... kill them all


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

me personally..if my (serious) gf told me she cheated..ITS OVER..for i will always remember how she fu*ked me ove, always be thinking it when things come up and i will always be bitter about it the situation...but thats just me..

on the hand if its just a chick.. a dating chick(not marriage material) i would have to say"oh yeah remember that vegas trip i took with my friends..WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> If this eases anything at least you can think about it like this ..........
> 
> When he was kissing her ...he was tasting yo D--k.....
> if he ate her out 'he was tasting yo D--k.............
> ...












Mr Harley... your rock buddy







Now thats putting a positive twist on a negative and f*ed up situation !!!

As for


> Oh, and she did it with him twice, NOT once, TWICE that night, once in our library, and once under the bar...


 Its big time over, and I'd be looking for some serious physical compensation from your supposed "friend" 's face ! My friends don't even check out my ex's, they know that sh*t is off limits, and respect is a mutual and earned attribute.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Punch her in the f*cking nose and never talk to her again.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Punch her in the f*cking nose and never talk to her again.










That was funny


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

The # Rule is women are like buses ANOTHER one comes buy every 10 min's. My DAD told me never to chase women or Trains you always get left behind. Drop her like a hot rock.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Not only should you never talk to her stank ass again but you should start having sex with her best girlfriend and break up their relationship just for payback.

Joe


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this bro the situation f*cking sucks. Your "buddy" needs a major beat down! Twice?







Seriously kick his ass!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

If you aren't going to forgive her...

The Avenger

I'm sure there's something you can find on this site for both of them


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

If I knew her friends phone numbers I would hook up with one of them double-time. One of her friends is especially nice, and I'll bet money she'd be down with it... But I don't have any way to get a hold of her.

Like I said, I can't beat this kids ass because hes in my fraternity... I'd get fined and on probation etc etc... I don't want to deal with it.. But I am pretty sure I am never going to trust him again, and I'm going to tell him to stay the f*ck away from anyone I bring into the house, guy or girl, and call him out on all sorts of sh*t.

As far as the girl goes, she just called, so I let it go to voicemail... (Most of you probably didn't read my thread in the piranha forum the other day... Friday night at the party, an hour or two BEFORE she f*ed me over, my little brother called to tell me that the first piranha I ever owned died... so I was sad...(And she still did this sh*t!)) and she left a message saying she would drive to detroit (Ash's place) to get me a new piranaha.... I just laughed when I heard it. Stupid girl, you can't buy trust with fish! Or can you? I do want a nice new rhom...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> The Avenger


go here and you can find things to do to him without kicking his ass.
You can get back at him and he'll never know who did it...
Only you will....


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Let her buy you a rhom, hit it one more time, then forget she ever existed. Thats what I would do.:nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont know what to do since i dont have a g/f, so i didnt vote

a couple of your suggestions were very good though, like the c**t one and the twist MR HARLEY so kindly put it :laugh:


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

make up with her convince her to f*ck doggy style stick it in her ass then throw a dollar on her back and tell her thats all shes worth and thanks for the workout

on a side note i did this to a chick but it was 2 dollars


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> make up with her convince her to f*ck doggy style stick it in her ass then throw a dollar on her back and tell her thats all shes worth and thanks for the workout
> 
> on a side note i did this to a chick but it was 2 dollars


Ouch... on a couple different levels


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

00nothing said:


> make up with her convince her to f*ck doggy style stick it in her ass then throw a dollar on her back and tell her thats all shes worth and thanks for the workout
> 
> on a side note i did this to a chick but it was 2 dollars


 wow man that's messed up, but awesome. if my girl cheated on me, i would probably be too disgusted to get anywhere near her community vagina.

Joe


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> make up with her convince her to f*ck doggy style stick it in her ass then throw a dollar on her back and tell her thats all shes worth and thanks for the workout
> 
> on a side note i did this to a chick but it was 2 dollars


 So you gave her a toonie and a sore ass, thats defineatly how its done, props to you man











> wow man that's messed up, but awesome. if my girl cheated on me, i would probably be too disgusted to get anywhere near her *community vagina*.










Well said Joe


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah happend to me too :laugh: ,i laughed then was suddenly overwhelmed by anger i told her to f*ck off....then i was overwhelmed by happiness soon after that guy is gonna taste my c*ck and when he kisses her he gonna taste my spunk.
i spewed in her mouth all the time :lmfao:, now the bitch is going out with another guy and im like yeah buddy I tapped that ass way before you...(i was the first ever :laugh: for her)
o well now i can f*ck any chick without worrying about thw whole girlfreind/boyfriend thing

P.S: pardon my language thats the only way i could tell you my story


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Honestly though, I would make a video tape of me f*cking her best friend, then pretend we were all good and pop it in one night, just to see the dumb whores reaction..

If that doesn't work, just punch her in the f*cking mouth.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

> Ok... so your girlfriend gets mad at you at a party, and after you pass out, she finds one of your friends and cheats on you. You find out from your friend, who apologizes... Then you confront her and she cries and sh*t and writes you a card


Enrigo, when I first read this I thought you were someone who knew me and you were messing with me. That exact thing happend to me a bunch of years ago.

It wasn't a deep relationship, really just a booty-call, but I felt very betrayed and angry when I woke up at a party and she had gone off with some other guy. For the next week I was so enraged, both of them avoided me like the plague.

After a week or two, I began to think more clearly. If I stayed angry at them, I stood to lose a good drinking buddy and all the parties he and his friends held. If I didn't get back with the girl, I stood to lose an easy piece of ass that was going back to Germany (she was a nanny) in a few months anyway.

In conclusion, I "forgave" my buddy and hit it with the girl a few more times before I was so completely sick of her that I stopped hanging out with her.

[Edit] Ah memories, what I would do for those days again.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Honestly though, I would make a video tape of me f*cking her best friend, then pretend we were all good and pop it in one night, just to see the dumb whores reaction..
> 
> If that doesn't work, just punch her in the f*cking mouth.


 That would be perfect


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> If that doesn't work, just punch her in the f*cking mouth.

















if that doesn't work than off with her head :hitler:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

VIDEOTAPE "all out f*ck fest" with all her friends just get down right drunk


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I say u should just leave it like it is, your already doin a good thing,bout not kicking his ass, be smart about it, and move on,theres hella better girls out there.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Bullsnake, thats crazy that the same thing pretty much happened to you..
But it definately is a true story about what happened to me this last weekend.
I have nothing to gain by forgiving this guy (We are in the same fraternity... its not like I am going to miss any of his parties... cause they are my parties too. and It's not like I don't have plenty of other drinking buddies) And I definately cannot trust any future girls around him, whether they be booty calls or girlfriends... I just can't beleive he would do that, he completely KNEW that I was settled in with this girl and she meant a lot to me. what a F$#^ 'ER!!! 
And I guess I could get a few more booty calls from the girl, but I don't want to deal with her being "clingy" and thinking its back on with us... Also, I don't want to be the guy whos girlfriend fucked around with another one of the fraternity brothers, and I took her back anyways.... Thats embarassing and shameful. ESPECIALLY if it happened again in the future. "I told you so" would be a big phrase... 
In short, I want to freaking nail the guy upside the face with a 2x4, and then make a booty call and make her let me go for the backside, donkey punch her ass and be done with it. After she buys me a rhom. But I think I'm gonna have to go the silent route, get the guy back in little ways over time (ignore him, be shitty to him, deny him stuff I offer to other guys (friendly free beer, etc)), and give this girl the silent treatment (So far its working wonders.... shes driven over and slid a card under the door with a really long letter inside, shes left phone messages, AOL IM messages, and changed her Aol profile to some BS about being sorry and her wanting me to contact her...) Basically shes freaking out, and me sitting here knowing shes crying because of what she did to herself is the best feeling ever. Maybe in a week I will cool off and take some of your suggestions (Donkey punch, bootey call, etc) But theres no way we can ever be 'together' again.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Bullsnake, thats crazy that the same thing pretty much happened to you..
> But it definately is a true story about what happened to me this last weekend.
> I have nothing to gain by forgiving this guy (We are in the same fraternity... its not like I am going to miss any of his parties... cause they are my parties too. and It's not like I don't have plenty of other drinking buddies) And I definately cannot trust any future girls around him, whether they be booty calls or girlfriends... I just can't beleive he would do that, he completely KNEW that I was settled in with this girl and she meant a lot to me. what a F$#^ 'ER!!!
> And I guess I could get a few more booty calls from the girl, but I don't want to deal with her being "clingy" and thinking its back on with us... Also, I don't want to be the guy whos girlfriend fucked around with another one of the fraternity brothers, and I took her back anyways.... Thats embarassing and shameful. ESPECIALLY if it happened again in the future. "I told you so" would be a big phrase...
> In short, I want to freaking nail the guy upside the face with a 2x4, and then make a booty call and make her let me go for the backside, donkey punch her ass and be done with it. After she buys me a rhom. But I think I'm gonna have to go the silent route, get the guy back in little ways over time (ignore him, be shitty to him, deny him stuff I offer to other guys (friendly free beer, etc)), and give this girl the silent treatment (So far its working wonders.... shes driven over and slid a card under the door with a really long letter inside, shes left phone messages, AOL IM messages, and changed her Aol profile to some BS about being sorry and her wanting me to contact her...) Basically shes freaking out, and me sitting here knowing shes crying because of what she did to herself is the best feeling ever. Maybe in a week I will cool off and take some of your suggestions (Donkey punch, bootey call, etc) But theres no way we can ever be 'together' again.


 sounds like you got the situation nicely handled already, with the girl anyway. Good man


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

give it to her one more time and then tell her to get out.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You should kick her and your friend to the curb 'cause neither is worth a sh*t....
You'll never be able to trust him around any of your G/F's again ....
You'll always think something is going on behind your back if you forgive her ...,
Start new and chalk this up to experience...


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Two words.....dirty sanchez


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, Keep her around for some ass, dont ever get serious with the whore.
Look for others to bone, keep her as a back up plan.
Thats what Im doing, I was ''talking'' to some chick, found out she gave someone at the bar we go to a Nobber, her friends told me about, But i still talk to her like everything is cool, bone her, got a couple of em on Cam, But also look and bone others now.

Find em, f*ck em, Leave em, forever!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Bullsnake, thats crazy that the same thing pretty much happened to you..
> But it definately is a true story about what happened to me this last weekend.
> I have nothing to gain by forgiving this guy (We are in the same fraternity... its not like I am going to miss any of his parties... cause they are my parties too. and It's not like I don't have plenty of other drinking buddies) And I definately cannot trust any future girls around him, whether they be booty calls or girlfriends... I just can't beleive he would do that, he completely KNEW that I was settled in with this girl and she meant a lot to me. what a F$#^ 'ER!!!
> And I guess I could get a few more booty calls from the girl, but I don't want to deal with her being "clingy" and thinking its back on with us... Also, I don't want to be the guy whos girlfriend fucked around with another one of the fraternity brothers, and I took her back anyways.... Thats embarassing and shameful. ESPECIALLY if it happened again in the future. "I told you so" would be a big phrase...
> In short, I want to freaking nail the guy upside the face with a 2x4, and then make a booty call and make her let me go for the backside, donkey punch her ass and be done with it. After she buys me a rhom. But I think I'm gonna have to go the silent route, get the guy back in little ways over time (ignore him, be shitty to him, deny him stuff I offer to other guys (friendly free beer, etc)), and give this girl the silent treatment (So far its working wonders.... shes driven over and slid a card under the door with a really long letter inside, shes left phone messages, AOL IM messages, and changed her Aol profile to some BS about being sorry and her wanting me to contact her...) Basically shes freaking out, and me sitting here knowing shes crying because of what she did to herself is the best feeling ever. Maybe in a week I will cool off and take some of your suggestions (Donkey punch, bootey call, etc) But theres no way we can ever be 'together' again.


 I remember thinking all those same things.

I figure men are dogs, so occurences like that are inevitable. I really shift the burden of fidelity onto the girl.

I got all those long, sad, apologetic letters. also. I even got some e-mail greeting cards that played sad music when you opened the file.









I would give it time. Maybe in a few weeks you'll feel less emotionally "hot' about the incident and you'll be able to consider your options more clearly.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

In the words of Patty, a 60 some year old perverted lady that worked with me when I was at Walgreens, there are the Four F's (kind of like what gordeez said, but different)

Find 'em
Feel 'em
F*ck 'em then
Forget 'em.

Guess I'll have to take her experience and words of wisdom seriously.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Id say Si-a-nara!







If shes going to cheat on you everytime she gets mad at you...no use keeping her.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry Enriqo. My last relationship ended for this reason except after a while I tried again to have a relationship with her. I never got it out of my head. I couldnt forget about it and I would get angry every time I thought about it (usually drunk). 
Anyway the guy is a prick and its no reason to forgive him but in the long run he probably did you a big favor.
Jeff D.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the way you are handling it right now seems like the best idea and you have shown to be a very mature, clear headed person. good job on handling this situation calmly, and like everyone has said...you are better off without her in your life.

Joe


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Personally Id beat the friend into submission. What kind of friend would screw around with your chick? I would forgive the friend after I beat him, but the chick, I would never forgive. Personally I think it calls for a little payback with her friends. I would act like I forgive and in the mean time cheat on her every chance you get. And once you find somebody good enough, dump her and tell her about what youve been doing.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Dude, you gotta remember one thing, the c*ck block. This guy is obviously one of these man whores who'll just be going after party sluts all of the time anyway, right? Well just decide that at the next several parties, you'll keep your antennae up to hear if he's about to hook up with someone, say they're downstairs smoking or something, and they've been hanging out all night together, you just get really drunk, and knock on his door when they're getting close to hook up time, and pass out in his bed, or go in and tell him you want to have a heart to heart talk about the house. Or else just hit on every single girl he ever hits on, and be so annoying that they leave. These are all some very time honored tricks of the trade that we frat daddies have picked up. It sucks when one of the bros fucks you over like that, so just give him a small dose of it back. Good luck.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Personally Id beat the friend into submission. What kind of friend would screw around with your chick? I would forgive the friend after I beat him, but the chick, I would never forgive. Personally I think it calls for a little payback with her friends. I would act like I forgive and in the mean time cheat on her every chance you get. And once you find somebody good enough, dump her and tell her about what youve been doing.


 Then what do you have to show for yourself if all your going to do is stoop down to her level?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy crap scrapedogg.... Thats amazing, I never even thought of that. That perfectly fits with the 'silent revenge' kind of getting him back... I love it!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > Personally Id beat the friend into submission. What kind of friend would screw around with your chick? I would forgive the friend after I beat him, but the chick, I would never forgive. Personally I think it calls for a little payback with her friends. I would act like I forgive and in the mean time cheat on her every chance you get. And once you find somebody good enough, dump her and tell her about what youve been doing.
> ...


 aaaaah

I hate the dont stoop to their level saying








LOL yeah I always get that when I give people what I would do advice. Im one of those people that pays people back 2 fold, once to settle the score, and again to teach them a lesson. It may not be the best thing, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

two words, dirty sanchez


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> two words, dirty sanchez


ummm... What does that mean? ^


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

randomhero said:


> two words, dirty sanchez


 lol i likes the way u think

has anyone here ever had sex with somebody they hated that in itself is a whole diffrent and weird kinda turn on but let me tell u when u are done u feel good about it its kinda that same feeling as after u just beat the sh*t out of someone u can't stand but more relaxed


----------



## kevindel (Jan 11, 2004)

Kill her with my AR-15


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

If I'm in a relationship with somebody that I love dearly who then violates and betrays my love and devotion by degrading herself and our relationship with a "friend" of mine, staying together would not even an option. I would beat the living hell out of my socalled friend and never speak of her again.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

This should help you out


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

blueprint said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > Xenons right.... If you do really love and care about her, stay with her.
> ...


 I really like how you think.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

00nothing said:


> make up with her convince her to f*ck doggy style stick it in her ass then throw a dollar on her back and tell her thats all shes worth and thanks for the workout
> 
> on a side note i did this to a chick but it was 2 dollars










thats great


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

it's both their fault....verbally abuse the girl and physically abuse the guy
your "friend" is just as much at fault knowing you guys were going out
and she too is at fault she knew that you trusted her and all that

...but if she boinked with a guy who didn't know she was going out with someone it is HER fault not the guys


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

He definately knew... he was my 'buddy' and had congratulated me in the past about having her as my girl. He ageed she was a hottie. F***ing prick...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

My ex girl cheated on me once and I forgave her for it. 3 months later SHE DID It TWICE AGAIN. Like many have said... Once a cheater!! ALWAYS A CHEATER!! If you forgive her she will do it again...just the next few times you wont find out till after a few years pass and the relationship is over. Then she will decide to come forth and explain to you what she has done behind your back!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm going to add my comment later, but isn't this thread a little too personal? I mean, i dont wish to rain on anyones party/grief, but still?

.....i'd say f**k her! If my girl cheated on me, and we've been dating for a year or more, than she wasn't worth all that time i gave to her. In fact, it'll piss me off and i'd probably go beat the sh*t out of my best friend. Best friends dont f*ck their best friends girl, no matter how hot his girlfriend is! At least, thats the case with me, i can dream and fantasize about f**king my best friends girl, but when it really comes down to it, i'm too loyal to do that to my boy.....blood over bitches!

As for the girl who cheated on me, i'd wish her the worse. I'd confront her and pretty much degrade her to something more meaningless and lower than dirt. I wouldn't care how much she cried and said she was sorry, because if the b*tch cared for me that much and cared about the relationship that much, than she shouldn't have stuck her loose ass into the air for a quick f**k!


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

delirium said:


> > two words, dirty sanchez
> 
> 
> ummm... What does that mean? ^


 i was wondering the same thing


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

a dirty sanchez is when ya butt bang some chick and pull out and give her a sh*t moustache.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

randomhero said:


> a dirty sanchez is when ya butt bang some chick and pull out and give her a sh*t moustache.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Would it be cheating if you enjoyed watching her take it from someone else? j/k


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

> a dirty sanchez is when ya butt bang some chick and pull out and give her a sh*t moustache.


ummmm Ok... maybe I didn't need to know that


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

randomhero said:


> a dirty sanchez is when ya butt bang some chick and pull out and give her a sh*t moustache.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

randomhero said:


> a dirty sanchez is when ya butt bang some chick and pull out and give her a sh*t moustache.


 Wow. Live and Learn....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah... I think I'm going to try my best to never talk to her again. Ever. I'm not going to dirty sanchez or donkey punch her, because I don't want to even see her or be near her again. Plus that would just give her a reason to hate me and not feel bad, when it would be so much better if she would go on in life and just remember it as 100% her fault and I refuse to acknowledge her anymore. And I'm going to take scrapedoggs advice about the so called 'buddy' and cockblock his backstabbing ass every single time I ever see him trying to put game on a girl, going to his room with a girl, already in a room with his girl, etc. etc. Serve his sh*t back to him one little nugget at a time over an extended period. F**ker.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

bang the hell out of her as forgiveness and then do it again every night for the rest of your life


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

[email protected]ck tha bros before hoes sh!t. If that was the case, like it should be, your buddy wouldn't have touched your girlfriend. [email protected] the consequenses, what's right is right. Beat the piss out of your so called friend and leave his bloody body at your woman's doorstep. Sorry for the aggression fellas, but I've seen this sh*t happen too many times, and I'm pissed off about some a$$hole sending my woman flowers. When I find him, I'll give him a shot for you. The way I see it, if I'm trespassing in another man's yard, I know I'm in the wrong and I'm certainly ready for a fight.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh ya, ditch the B!tch.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

tell her to get lost and then never talk to her again


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

give her another chance. it will make you look good and sympathetic. then later when the relationship breaks apart, which it will, you look good.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> give her another chance. it will make you look good and sympathetic. then later when the relationship breaks apart, which it will, you look good.


 he's looking good already though. She's sending him apology cards and other emotional commodities desperate attempt to gain him back. He's looking damned fine indeed.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > give her another chance. it will make you look good and sympathetic. then later when the relationship breaks apart, which it will, you look good.
> ...


 soon after she realizes he wants nothing to do with her, but hasnt said anything yet, she will start bad mouthing him.

hurry up and accept her back.. do you like her at all?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you don't forgive a serious offense like cheating on the threat of petty personal insults


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dont take her back







there is no excuse for cheating.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ok i didnt mean forgive.. i ment Deal with her.. atleast for a while.. trust me.. this kind of sh*t has happened to my sister, step brother, and older brother.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

here is my advice.

1. never take back a girl that has cheated on you. A. it indicates weak character B. she is likely to do it again. C. you will allways remember it.

2. you are in college? dude, you have your life to get drunk and meet sluts, its not a time to meet anyone special, and it sure as hell aint time to settle for a cheater.

3. Her loss. you were faithfull and true to her, but she goes and fucks your friend. Do i have to remind u who is the good person and who is the asshole?

i hope u stay with your decision to leave her. very soon you will realize it was your best option.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

slylie said:


> here is my advice.
> 
> 1. never take back a girl that has cheated on you. A. it indicates weak character B. she is likely to do it again. C. you will allways remember it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

> Slylie: 1. never take back a girl that has cheated on you. A. it indicates weak character B. she is likely to do it again. C. you will allways remember it.


I totally agree, ESPECIALLY A. Because it would DEFINATELY indicate weak character since I would be the guy in the fraternity house whose girlfriend gets around the house and I don't care... The other two are totally right on as well.



> Pianha45 : he's looking good already though. She's sending him apology cards and other emotional commodities desperate attempt to gain him back. He's looking damned fine indeed


My thoughts and intentions exactly.



> Peacock: soon after she realizes he wants nothing to do with her, but hasnt said anything yet, she will start bad mouthing him.


Completely true, that is EXACTLY what will happen, but like Piranha 45 said, no reason to forgive her. And I am not sure what you mean by 'deal' with her


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> > Slylie: 1. never take back a girl that has cheated on you. A. it indicates weak character B. she is likely to do it again. C. you will allways remember it.
> 
> 
> I totally agree, ESPECIALLY A. Because it would DEFINATELY indicate weak character since I would be the guy in the fraternity house whose girlfriend gets around the house and I don't care... The other two are totally right on as well.


 Just to clear that up, i meant on her part... I think people cheat because of lack of self confidence.. .but it works that way too.. especially because your frat bros know about it.

and from personal experience, my mom cheated on my father







.. when he found out he kicked her ass out the house, and i didnt see her for 2 years... they never talked again, but i have a ton of repect for my dad because he kept his chin up and took care of me and my sisters, even though he had to get another job and sacrifice his own time, working 7 days a week sometimes 18 hours a day to make ends meet... 
my mom was the weak one because she put our welfare at risk just for a fling, and abandoned us to please herself, but ive never known a stronger person than my dad.. managing to go on and raise me and my sisters and take care of his responsibilities.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

If this is applicable, by all means do it...BANG HER SISTER

J


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slylie said:


> 2. you are in college? dude, you have your life to get drunk and meet sluts, its not a time to meet anyone special, and it sure as hell aint time to settle for a cheater.


 I agree with what you said, but you cant determine when you will meet that special someone, when your 14, 18, 23, or 57..... it doesnt matter, you just have to be willing to see it as just that. Unfortunatly I feel that if she cheated on you this might not be it, but if you *truly love her* I think you should at least talk to her and attempt to work things out. If she doesnt mean that much to you however, I say find someone else.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I forgave my wife for cheating and we decided on a trial seperation while she sorted her head!!! I came back and found out she had done it again!!! Apparently "it just happens" But i kicked her 2the kerb anyways!!!


----------

